# Genre gesucht



## Again (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo PCGH-Community,

ich habe soeben den folgenden Song gehört und versuche nun, ein Genre  und dazugehörige Interpreten zu finden, welche dem Stil am meisten  ähneln:

Magnifikate - Dusk Love




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PStCDzq-n3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir geht es insbesondere um die fröhliche Melodie, welche ab 1:31  einsetzt und ab 2:02 mit einem äußerst tanzbaren Beat unterlegt wird.

Ein wenig erinnert mich der Song auch Levels von Avicii:

Avicii - Levels




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LoMiV3A3lBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier setzt die entsprechende Melodie bei 0:05 ein und der Beat ab 0:20. Ebenfalls sehr fröhlich und gut tanzbar.

Nun meine Frage: *Könnt ihr mir ein Genre und einige Interpreten empfehlen, die sehr ähnlich wie die oben genannten Beispiel klingen?*

Ich freue mich über eine rege Beteiligung!

Zu guter Letzt noch ein Beispiel, um das Ganze etwas einzugrenzen:

Hardwell - Encode




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHOX-T5FNI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier gefällt mir auch ab 0:39 diese geniale Melodie, gepaart mit einem tanzbaren Beat. *Aber*  eher weniger gefällt mir der Part ab 1:24. Wie auch immer man das nennt  - jedenfalls fehlt mir da völlig die Melodie. Das ist mir zu "stumpf",  auch wenn es doof klingt.

Ich hoffe, man kann mir weiterhelfen. Danke schonmal! ;D


----------



## Thallassa (14. Januar 2012)

Hm, das gehört alles zu diesem grauenhaften, neuen "house" bzw. "trance", kann man heutzutage gar nicht mehr so gut auseinanderhalten die zwei Richtungen....
Klingt für mich alles schrecklich, vor allem weil meine ehemaligen Lieblingskünstler wie (ja, hier setzen schon "Empfehlungen" ein) Cosmic Gate oder Tiesto sonen Scheiß produzieren...
Auch Deadmau5 macht teilweise solche Sachen, ich kenn mich allerdings in der aktuellen Musik nicht so aus, ich bleib lieber bei "Oldschool"-Trance ^^
Swedish house mafia und axwell würden mir noch einfallen...


----------



## Jimini (14. Januar 2012)

Zum Genre würde ich sagen, dass es ein bisschen wie "New Rave" klingt. An Interpreten kenne ich da aber auch nicht wirklich was (Boys Noize, Teenage Bad Girl fallen mir da auf Anhieb ein).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Again (14. Januar 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Hm, das gehört alles zu diesem grauenhaften, neuen "house" bzw. "trance", kann man heutzutage gar nicht mehr so gut auseinanderhalten die zwei Richtungen....


Gut, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind. ^^

In letzter Zeit höre ich sehr viel Blackmill (Kanal von BlackmillMusic - YouTube). Er selbst bezeichnet seine Musik als "Melodic Dubstep".

Aber dieses Melodische hat es mir irgendwie angetan.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Klingt für mich alles schrecklich, vor allem weil meine ehemaligen Lieblingskünstler wie (ja, hier setzen schon "Empfehlungen" ein) Cosmic Gate oder Tiesto sonen Scheiß produzieren...
> Auch Deadmau5 macht teilweise solche Sachen, ich kenn mich allerdings in der aktuellen Musik nicht so aus, ich bleib lieber bei "Oldschool"-Trance ^^
> Swedish house mafia und axwell würden mir noch einfallen...


Also ich habe kurz mal auf deinem lastfm-Profil geschnüffelt und ATB entdeckt.

Distant Earth (Limited Edition inkl. 2 Bonustracks + ATB-Sticker): Atb: Amazon.de: Musik

Ist Distance Earth sein aktuelles Album? Habe da mal kurz reingehört, insbesondere die "Twisted Love Distant Earth Vocal Version", "All I Need Is You" und "Move On" gefallen mir auf Anhieb. Kann man die restliche Musik von ATB auch so einordnen? Wenn ja, dann hätte ich endlich neue Musik zum Entspannen gefunden. Bisher war Blackmill da meine absolute Nummer 1, noch niemals habe ich so genial entspannende und melodische Musik gehört. Kannst ja mal reinhören. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir "Apollo Road" von ATB jetzt nicht so gefällt. Dieser Beat mit der Snare, der sich durch das ganze Lied zieht, ist das dieses typisch trancige? Das mag mir nicht so gefallen.



Jimini schrieb:


> Zum Genre würde ich sagen, dass es ein bisschen wie "New Rave" klingt. An Interpreten kenne ich da aber auch nicht wirklich was (Boys Noize, Teenage Bad Girl fallen mir da auf Anhieb ein).
> 
> MfG Jimini


Ich höre morgen mal rein. Danke bis hierhin!

PS: Auch wenn das nicht das Thema dieses Thread ist: *Wenn ihr Interpreten kennt, die ähnlich geniale Musik wie Blackmill produzieren, dann immer her damit!* Bei dem Preview seines neuen Albums kann man recht gut reinschnuppern: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sIVXnD87sU&hd=1


----------



## Thallassa (16. Januar 2012)

Again schrieb:


> Also ich habe kurz mal auf deinem lastfm-Profil geschnüffelt und ATB entdeckt.
> 
> Distant Earth (Limited Edition inkl. 2 Bonustracks + ATB-Sticker): Atb: Amazon.de: Musik
> 
> Ist Distance Earth sein aktuelles Album? Habe da mal kurz reingehört, insbesondere die "Twisted Love Distant Earth Vocal Version", "All I Need Is You" und "Move On" gefallen mir auf Anhieb. Kann man die restliche Musik von ATB auch so einordnen? Wenn ja, dann hätte ich endlich neue Musik zum Entspannen gefunden. Bisher war Blackmill da meine absolute Nummer 1, noch niemals habe ich so genial entspannende und melodische Musik gehört. Kannst ja mal reinhören. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir "Apollo Road" von ATB jetzt nicht so gefällt. Dieser Beat mit der Snare, der sich durch das ganze Lied zieht, ist das dieses typisch trancige? Das mag mir nicht so gefallen.


 

Ja, Distant Earth ist das aktuelle Album. Finde die alten Sachen allerdings bei weitem besser, z.B. "Hold you" und "let u go"
Für mich auch eher der "typische" ATB, da er lange solche Sachen produziert hat, die mir gefallen haben. Genau wie die meisten anderen Trance-Künstler hat er sich aber gewandelt, eher ins negative meiner Ansicht nach, aber nicht so stark wie andere, sodass die neuen Sachen für mich hörbar bleiben. 
Zum Thema typischer Trance: Trance ist weit gefächert und ist an sich keine einige Richtung, wenn man z.B. den von 1990, 2000 und 2010 betrachtet. Mir gefällt der um 2000 am besten. (Beispiel(2002): Trance Allstars - Lost in Love.flv - YouTube - oder neueres Beispiel(2010): Ummet Ozcan - Vimana - YouTube) - shice Quali aber der Eindruck zählt ^^ - heutzutage trau ich mich aber bei den meisten Tracks selber nicht mehr, etwas als Trance o.Ä einzuordnen, da es viel zu sehr mit House und Techno verschmolzen ist und auch im Schnitt 10 BPM langsamer geworden ist. Ich bin da vorsichtig mit den Genre-Kisten, zumindest, wenn ich mich relativ wenig mit der Materie beschäftige - das tue ich bei dem heutigen "Trance" 
ATB ist aber definitiv was zum entspannen, hör ich gern in der Früh oder während bzw. bevor ich nen Mittagsschlaf mache


----------

